# help touchpad synaptics

## rakim

Sono disperato, ho letto un po' di 3d sul forum e qualche guida sparsa quae là sulla rete ma...

tutte parlano dell'impostazione del touchpad dando per scontato che questo venga individuato dal kernel!

Del mio touchpad, invece, non c'è traccia!  :Shocked: 

Infatti, se lancio cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```
I:Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0 evbug 

B: EV=120013 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: MSC=10 

B: LED=7 

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event1 evbug 

B: EV=40001 

B: SND=6 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=05e3 Product=1205 Version=0110

N: Name="USB Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-3/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 evbug 

B: EV=17 

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=103 

B: MSC=10 
```

----------

## gutter

Prova ad usare:

```

*  x11-misc/synaptics

      Latest version available: 0.14.0

      Latest version installed: 0.14.0

      Size of downloaded files: 118 kB

      Homepage:    http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

      Description: Driver for Synaptics touchpads

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## rakim

Già fatto! Nessun risultato!

Ma...una volta emersi i driver synaptics,facendo cat /proc/bus/input/devices dovrebbe apparire il device, vero?

----------

## gutter

Quelli sono i driver per X. 

Di che laptop si tratta?

----------

## rakim

 *Gutter wrote:*   

> Quelli sono i driver per X. 

 

Ops..  :Embarassed: 

Comunque il mio laptop è un Acer TravelMate 2600Last edited by rakim on Thu Apr 07, 2005 8:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

Ma sei sicuro di aver confgurato correttamente il kernel?

Prova a cercare qui un file di conf del kernel che si adatta al tuo modello e parti da quello:

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/

o in alternativa usa genkernel.

----------

## rakim

Ho provato già su linux-on-laptops, il tipo che ha il mio stesso portatile non ha scritto nulla sul kernel!

Comunque, sui post sparsi sul forum e su gentoo.org c'è scritto che da attivare nel kernel c'è Event interface!

Per quanto riguarda genkernel...beh, nn l'ho mai usato ma ho sentito che carica un sacco di moduli inutili pur di far andare il sistema!

Io preferirei fare a mano!

Comunque, genkernel mi copia l'immagine del kernel in /boot vero?

----------

## gutter

Allora fai a mano  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

Ok, mi hai convinto, farò una copia del mio .conf ed utilizzerò genkernel!

Vanno bene questi parametri?

```
genkernel --menuconfig --udev
```

Ah, un'altra domanda, in questo modo mi fa una copia del System.map e del kernel direttamente in /boot, vero?

Fa qualcos'altro?

----------

## gutter

Mi pare copi il System.map e il config e poi crea un ramdisk.

----------

## rakim

* Please load loop support before running genkernel!  :Question: 

Dove dovrebbe trovarsi nel kernel load loop support???

----------

## gutter

 *rakim wrote:*   

> * Please load loop support before running genkernel! 
> 
> Dove dovrebbe trovarsi nel kernel load loop support???

 

Devi caricare il modulo loop.

----------

## rakim

Ho utilizzato genkernel per compilare il kernel:

NULLA DA FARE!

----------

## tocas

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Ho utilizzato genkernel per compilare il kernel:
> 
> NULLA DA FARE!

 

Ciao.... io ho un Acer serie 1300, prima cerca di capire se il tuo touchpad non  sia un alps ed abbia bisogno della relativa patch per il kernel 2.6.x. che dovresti trovare nel pacchetto synaptics,  oppure scarica direttamente il tar dei sorgenti dal sito ufficiale e all'interno troverai la patch. in oggetto.

poi:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.x

# patch -p1 < /path/alps.patch

# Recompile your kernel with CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m and reboot

# Add the following section to your /etc/X11/XF86Config* file

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "Configured Mouse"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/input/event0"

  Option        "Protocol"              "event"

  Option        "LeftEdge"              "60"

  Option        "RightEdge"             "830"

  Option        "TopEdge"               "70"

  Option        "BottomEdge"            "650"

  Option        "FingerLow"             "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"            "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"            "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"            "110"

  Option        "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta"       "50"

  Option        "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

  Option        "MinSpeed"              "0.5"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"              "0.6"

  Option        "AccelFactor"           "0.01"

  Option        "EdgeMotionSpeed"       "40"

  Option        "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

  Option        "TouchpadOff"           "0"

EndSection

```

Eventualmente leggi quì http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

------

----------

## rakim

 *tocas wrote:*   

> cerca di capire se il tuo touchpad non sia un alps

   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Come si fa a capire?

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Eventualmente leggi quì http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/ 

 

Letto! Le impostazioni del kernel sono esatte!

Non riesco a capire  :Confused: 

HELP!

EDIT: Oggi s'è messa davanti al pc mezza università, nulla da fare! Il bello è che prima funzionava!!!

----------

## rakim

Il fatto che il il touchpad non venga visto da 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

mi fa pensare che il problema derivi da una incorretta configurazione del kernel o da un problema dello stesso (anche perché, ho provato la configurazione di x come quella di un raga col mio stesso laptop ma non è andato ugualmente)

Perciò vi posto la parte relativa all'impostazione dei device di input del mio kernel!

Spero che possa servire!

```
     --- Input devices (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)      

     --- Userland interfaces                                

     <*> Mouse interface                                

...

     <*> Event interface                                 

     < > Event debugging    

     --- Input I/O drivers                                         

     < > Gameport support                                         

     --- Serial i/o support                                         

     <*> i8042 PC Keyboard controller                     

     < > Serial port line discipline                              

     <*> ct82c710 Aux port controller                     

     < > Parallel port keyboard adapter                     

     <*> PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller   

     --- PS/2 driver library                                       

     < > Raw access to serio ports    

     --- Input Device Drivers                                    

      [*] Keyboards                                                 

     <*>   AT keyboard support                                   

     < >   Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard support                

     < >   DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard support       

     < >   XT Keyboard support                                 

     < >   Newton keyboard                                     

     [*] Mice                                                     

     <*>   PS/2 mouse                                               

     < >   Serial mouse   

...

      [*] Misc                                                     

      <M>   PC Speaker support                                   

      < >   User level driver support 
```

Ma...può essere anche un problema di udev?

----------

## redview

per un sacco di tempo nn sono riuscito a fare andare il mio touchpad synaptics perchè caricavo i soliti protocolli, poi un giorno buio (sotto esami, portatile a pezzi, senza tempo per mettere su gentoo e con necessità di un pc) ho messo su una suse che ha usato questo protocollo per il mio mouse: va da dio, meglio che da win.

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "5"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

  Option       "Name" "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

  Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

spero ti serva!

----------

## rakim

Purtroppo non va...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ho provato a patchare il kernel con le patch di

http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

è la prima volta che lo faccio! Devo solamente patchare e ricompilare vero? O devo anche entrare nel menu di configurazione del kernel e cambiare qualche impostazione???

Fatemi sapere, vi prego!

----------

## rakim

up...  :Embarassed: 

Aiutooo!

----------

## gutter

 *rakim wrote:*   

> up... 
> 
> Aiutooo!

 

Non uppare se non sono passate almeno 24 ore.

----------

## ramstein

A me funziona perfettamente il touchpad...

Piuttosto mi chiedevo: e' possibile usare le altra funzionalita' di tapping (oltre al click che gia' funziona), come ad esempio, usare gli angoli del touchpad per far scorrere le barre, etc , etc ?

----------

## rakim

Hai il mio stesso portatile? (TravelMate 2600)

----------

## gutter

 *ramstein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto mi chiedevo: e' possibile usare le altra funzionalita' di tapping (oltre al click che gia' funziona), come ad esempio, usare gli angoli del touchpad per far scorrere le barre, etc , etc ?

 

Non ci sono mai riuscito  :Confused: 

Se trovi qualcosa a riguardo postalo  :Wink: 

----------

## 5p4wN

io non ho dovuto far enulla er impostare iil touchpad sul mio laptop acer ho messo soltanto come device /dev/psaux.....strano che non funzioni  :Shocked: 

----------

## Little Cash

Io ho il tuo stesso problema. Ho un Acer Travelmate 2700wlmi.

La cosa strana e' che con Slackware ed altre distro non ho problemi, con Gentoo si.

```

[admin@geco] # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=abba

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

[admin@geco] #             

```

Mentre da slackware mi rileva gli header "Touchpad Synaptic PS/2" ecc .

Provero' a modificare le opzioni di configurazione di udev. Se qualcuno ha una soluzione per favore me la dica perche' mi sta facendo smadonnare da due giorni sta cosa.... 

Saluti

----------

## Little Cash

Forse ho trovato la soluzione. Provo e se va vi faccio sapere.

----------

## Little Cash

Aggiungete nella riga kernel di Grub la seguente direttiva:

psmouse.proto=imps

Se usate lilo: append = "psmouse.proto=imps" messo sotto la riga image=ecc.ecc.ecc.ecc.

Ecco il risultato al reboot:

```

admin@geco admin $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

admin@geco admin $            

```

E naturalmente il dispositivo funziona correttamente, basta configurare /etc/conf.d/gpm (proto=imps2 device=/dev/input/mice) e startare gpm.

Devo ancora provare come va su XOrg, ma ci sono cmq un gran numero di wiki a riguardo.... la cosa che piu' mi faceva imbestialire in forum leggendo era che quando qualcuno come me diceva che il touchpad non veniva rilevato dal kernel, molti rispondevano che bisognava scaricare i driver della synaptic.... quei driver sono per XOrg, ma se il kernel non rileva il dispositivo e' molto improbabile (impossibile....?) che lo rilevi XOrg

Fatemi sapere se va.... se non va.... su quali modelli e quali no.... 

Per i moderatori: Credo sarebbe opportuno che se la cosa funziona con tutti i notebook in possesso di un touchpad Synaptic voi mettiate questo post nella sezione Tips and Tricks, cosi' qualche altro utente che ha il problema non deve sbattersi 4/5 giorni come ho fatto io  :Razz: 

Salutoni, Michele

----------

## rakim

Ecco il frammento del mio lilo.conf:

```
image = /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

        root = /dev/hda6

        label = Gentoo

        append="gentoo=nodevfs mouse.proto=imps video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60"

        read-only
```

ed ecco il risultato di cat /proc/bus/input/devices :

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=120013 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: MSC=10 

B: LED=7 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=05e3 Product=1205 Version=0110

N: Name="USB Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-3/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 

B: EV=17 

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=103 

B: MSC=10 

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=40001 

B: SND=6 

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   Sbaglio in qualcosa?

----------

## Little Cash

 *rakim wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         append="gentoo=nodevfs mouse.proto=imps video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60"
> 
> 

 

psmouse.proto, non mouse.proto

----------

## rakim

Ops...  :Embarassed:  Oggi sono un po' distratto! Scustemi, sto delirando!  :Wink: 

Il tempo di dare esync -w e poi riprovo!

EDIT: per un'attimo m'ero illuso...

ecco il mio nuovoframmento di lilo.conf

```
image = /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

        root = /dev/hda6

        label = Gentoo

        append="gentoo=nodevfs psmouse.proto=imps video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60"

        read-only
```

Il risultato è lo stesso a prima!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Siccome so già che mi chiederete se ho dato /sbin/lilo...beh, sì, l'ho dato!

----------

## Little Cash

So che in teoria non dovrebbe a cambiare nulla, ma prova a installare Grub invece che lilo, giusto per fare una prova, casomai reinstalli lilo. Eccoti un estratto del mio grub.conf:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11 root=/dev/hda7 psmouse.proto=imps acpi=noirq usb-handoff

```

Fammi sapere.

P.S.: Hai la possibilita' di ircare al momento? Ci troviamo su IRC e parliamo meglio se ti va

----------

## rakim

Ho un piccolo problema: sono proxato e non posso utilizzare irc!

Se vuoi, possiamo andare a chattare su un sito che offre la possibilità di farlo! Se sì, dimmi tu quale!

EDIT: ops, spero di non essere troppo in ritardo!  :Sad: 

----------

## Little Cash

Hai msn? Se si ti invio un pm con il mio contatto  :Smile: 

----------

## rakim

@mod: mettetelo fra i tips perché è veramente importante (e raro da trovare)! Ho girato sulla rete in lungo e largo senza trovare soluzione!

Il metodo di Little Cash funzionaaa!

GRAZIE INFINITE!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rakim wrote:*   

> @mod: mettetelo fra i tips perché è veramente importante (e raro da trovare)! 

 

Volentieri, se qualcuno mette un poco di ordine e trasforma il thread in un unico howto  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

Little Cash, tocca a te farlo!  :Wink: 

In fondo è merito tuo se il mio touchpad funziona! Ed anche il framebuffer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Little Cash

Lo faccio subito

----------

